# Humphrey 9 year old seal colour point ragdoll seeks home



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Seeking a Home
Humphrey comes form a very loving home where his owners has always doted on him. He is a friendly Ragdoll and likes to roll over for a tummy tickle. he is not a lap cat and prefers to sit beside his owner, for a stoke on his head and under his chin. Although not very keen, Humphrey tolerates grooming and can be bribed into staying still, if he gets restless, with the use of some of his favourite treats. He has been used to having access to a secured area of the garden. He has always lived in a quiet home, with just his retired owners, so he is not used to children of any age, dogs or other cats. He needs a quiet, child free (and no chance of any), pet free home, where he will receive the love, time and attention he is accustomed to. He is not used to be left all day, so we will not rehome him anywhere where the home is empty for long hours. Humphrey will need a secure garden, well away from busy roads. Please click on the link to find out more about Humphrey here Ragdolls Seeking New Families
if you are interested in homing Humphrey please fill in the on line form here UKRCC Adoption Form


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possbile home been found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

He is still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

home found


----------

